# GCCF Pedigree Pet Section



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I know some of you enter your cats under this section at GCCF shows and I have a few of questions for you 

What made you decide to enter your cats in this section rather than the main Open class for their breed?

If your cat has already entered the main Open classes, can they, at a later point, then enter the Pedigree Pet section of shows?

If a cat has a Champion or Premier title can they then enter the Pedigree Pet section later on?

If a cat has all their GCCF registration papers can they still enter the Pedigree Pet section?

Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

BSH said:


> I know some of you enter your cats under this section at GCCF shows and I have a few of questions for you
> 
> What made you decide to enter your cats in this section rather than the main Open class for their breed?
> 
> ...


hope that helps


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Personally i dont see the point in entering the Pedigree pet section if you have a cat thats suitable for there breed open class, i honestly thought the pet section was for any mis marked cats or ped cats without registration documents etc, but if the rules alow it and you feel you wish to enter this section then why not give it a go.....good luck.....Chris


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I can see the point! If I had an Imp Gr Pr Cat who loved going to shows, loved being judged then the ped pet section is ideal for them. It's also helping show entries lots of people enter ped pets which can only be a good thing when numbers are already down. aLTHOUGh some people would carry on showing in the normal classes but some might fancy a change.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok ,Pedigree Pet section was designed to be for half -peds ,rescued peds ,peds with faults that CANNOT be shown in the main pedigree section.

Yes ,if you have a ped cat that develops a fault ,and will not meet the SOP then you can go in to Ped pets ,but you cannot swop back.

As for pedigree IMP coming into Ped pets ,sorry no,this is not what the section was designed for.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

really? didn't know that was a rule ?  i know of an imp gr pr in them, well, was in them.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

shouldnt be ,if it has been then if it is found its been skipping from section to section any awards will be disqualified.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

no, not skipped just went from ped classes to ped pet but has stayed in ped pet. i was just told it was frowned upon and that there was no actual rule, is this new?


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone.

I have no plans in entering either of mine into the pedigree pets section, but was curious about the rules and regulations.

I haave to say I really enjoy seeing the cats in the Pets section at shows. there are some reall stunners to be seen.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Mmmmm good post.

It happens in the show world where well known cats continue to be entered for classes where they have already gained the title possibly under the same judge previously but think changes are going to be put in place where they no longer can do so which is a good thing.

My girl is instantaniously recogniseable so the judge knows who she is already so those what have numerous titles are more than likely to gain the cc and if not their owner is immediately on the judges back asking why?

My girl is only a champion as she has only done 7 shows from kitten


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Alansw8 said:


> think changes are going to be put in place


I read they are introducing a new title, OLYMPIAN, so those with IGC still have something to aim for.

It does seem odd to me that people enter cats for CC/PC awards when they are already a Champion or Premier.


----------

